# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Π.Μ.Π. (Πλοία Μεταφοράς Προσωπικού)

## Leonardos.B

Εάν μου επιτρέπεται,ν ανοίξουμε μία σελίδα,για τούς αφανείς ήρωες/σκάφη του Π.Ν.,που εχουν την δική τους ξεχωριστή ιστορία.
  Για αρχή,μία φωτό της "ΚΙΣΣΑΣ" του 1946.Οι παλαιότεροι υπηρετήσαντες στο ΠΝ,θα την θυμούνται με νοσταλγία.Οι χειρισμοί απο γέφυρα στο μηχανοστάσιο,γινόταν με σφυρίγματα,απο κλάξον αυτοκινήτου 
(Ενα μακρύ σφύριγμα..κράτει    2μακρά πρόσω    3μακρά ανάποδα   πολλαπλά,την κάτσαμε την βάρκα)
Μηχανικός ενας εξ Αιγύπτου Ελληνας-μαυριδερός (της μαύρης απελπισίας)ο οποιος μόλις φθάναμε στον μώλο του Ναυστάθμου-!966-,αφού εσβηνε την μηχανή αναλάμβανε το έργο να ξυπνήσει τον κόσμο που βράδυ Κυριακής επιστρέφαμε απο εξόδου.

  Σιγά σιγα θα ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία που εκαναν μεταφορά προσωπικού.

----------


## pnakas

SE NIO8O APOLYTA KAI EXO NA SOY PO OTI EXO THN EMPEIRIA MOY APO SALAMINA, KYBERNHTHS BB 15 MHNES ESTAKSA O ATIMOS!!!




> Εάν μου επιτρέπεται,ν ανοίξουμε μία σελίδα,για τούς αφανείς ήρωες/σκάφη του Π.Ν.,που εχουν την δική τους ξεχωριστή ιστορία.
> Για αρχή,μία φωτό της "ΚΙΣΣΑΣ" του 1946.Οι παλαιότεροι υπηρετήσαντες στο ΠΝ,θα την θυμούνται με νοσταλγία.Οι χειρισμοί απο γέφυρα στο μηχανοστάσιο,γινόταν με σφυρίγματα,απο κλάξον αυτοκινήτου 
> (Ενα μακρύ σφύριγμα..κράτει 2μακρά πρόσω 3μακρά ανάποδα πολλαπλά,την κάτσαμε την βάρκα)
> Μηχανικός ενας εξ Αιγύπτου Ελληνας-μαυριδερός (της μαύρης απελπισίας)ο οποιος μόλις φθάναμε στον μώλο του Ναυστάθμου-!966-,αφού εσβηνε την μηχανή αναλάμβανε το έργο να ξυπνήσει τον κόσμο που βράδυ Κυριακής επιστρέφαμε απο εξόδου.
> 
> Σιγά σιγα θα ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία που εκαναν μεταφορά προσωπικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΠΜΠ ΝΑΞΟΣ L178.jpg Πηγή: www.hellenicnavy.gr                                                                                             Ας σπρώξουμε λιγάκι τα θέματα με τα καραβάκια του ΠΝ που δεν έχουν την αίγλη των μεγάλων! :Fat: 
Το ΠΜΠ ΝΑΞΟΣ είναι μετασκευή από γερμανικό Α/Β τύπου 520. Κάνει Σαλαμίνα-Ν.Πέραμα εντός του ΝΣ.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Ενα εκ των δύο αδελφών πλοίων μεταφοράς προσωπικού,"ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ  Α-419 και ΠΑΝΔΡΟΣΟΣ  Α-420 Π.Μ.Π..jpg",Ελληνικής σχεδίασης και κατασκευής.

----------


## leo85

Και μια φώτο το Πανδώρα για να μην είναι μόνο του το Πάνδροσος.

ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ Α 419  11-6-2013.gif

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ο ΠΑΝΔΡΟΣΟΣ το 2009.Ενα ομορφο σιγουρα βαπορακι το οποιο μου θυμιζει αρκετα η γαστρα του και η πλωρη του το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ του Νομικου.Λετε να ειναι και αυτο απο το γραφειο Ερμογενη-Νεγκα?

IMG_9577.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Βen,θηλυκό είναι το όνομα του καραβιού :Fat: .
Όταν φτιάχτηκαν αυτά τα 2, ήταν μιά πιό οικονομική λύση γιά το ΠΝ κ πιό ανθρώπινη γιά το μεταφερόμενο προσωπικό,δεδομένου ότι αντικατέστησαν πρώην Ν/Α κλάσης Algerine.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Πολύ όμορφη φωτό του Α/Β ΠΑΡΟΣ L179 το οποίο  μαζί με άλλα 6 ( ; ) παραχωρήθηκαν από την Γερμανία μεταξύ 1989-92:
> ΙΟΣ L167, ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ L168, ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ L169, ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ L170, NAΞΟΣ L178,ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ L195 κ άλλο 1 ( ; ) προς κανιβαλισμό.
> Από αυτά φαίνονται ενεργά Α/Β τα ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ κ ΠΑΡΟΣ. Αν κάποιος φίλος  ξέρει κάτι περισσότερο,ας βοηθήσει. Τα NAΞΟΣ κ ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ μετασκευάστηκαν  σε Πλοία Μεταφοράς Προσωπικού (ΠΜΠ) κ υπάρχει δικό τους θέμα.



Φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά με όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις για το ένδοξο ΠΝ. Έτσι δίνεις σε μας που δεν υπηρετήσαμε στο ναυτικό, αλλά έχουμε διάφορες φωτο να τις παρουσιάζουμε στο αγαπημένο μας forum.
Ορίστε λοιπόν και το Σέριφος L 195 φωτογραφημένο τον Ιούλιο του 2013.

Αντίγραφο από L 195 02 29-07-2013.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

H φωτογραφία του ΣΕΡΙΦΟΣ μεταφέρθηκε εδώ αφού είναι χαρακτηρισμένο ΠΜΠ
Να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι ΠΜΠ επίσης είναι τα πλοία ΠΜΠ ΠΑΝΔΡΟΣΟΣ Α-420 ,                         ΠΜΠ ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ Α-419,                            ΠΜΠ ΝΑΞΟΣ L-178.

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή

----------


## pantelis2009

Ορίστε και το A 419 (ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ) φωτογραφημένο στις 19-05-2011 μέσα στον Πειραιά.

A 419 01 19-05-2011 (ΠΑΝΔΩΡΑ).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Τελετή Ονοματοδοσίας και Ένταξης Νέου Βοηθητικού Πλοίου Βάσεως (ΒΒ) ''ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΙΣ''*Ιουλ 13, 2017


μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς     Εκτύπωση E-mail Έκθεση εικόνων


        Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ανακοινώνεται ότι την *Πέμπτη 13 Ιουλίου* *2017* πραγματοποιήθηκε η τελετή ονοματοδοσίας και ένταξης στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό του νεότευκτου Βοηθητικού Πλοίου Βάσεως (ΒΒ) «ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΙΣ», στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ναυπηγείου «ΣΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ», στη Σαλαμίνα, το δεύτερο επί συνόλου τεσσάρων ομοίου τύπου πλοίων.
        Ανάδοχος του πλοίου ήταν η Δήμαρχος Σαλαμίνας κ. Ισιδώρα Νάννου Παπαθανασίου. Στην τελετή παρέστησαν ο Αρχηγός ΓΕΝ Αντιναύαρχος Νικόλαος Τσούνης ΠΝ, μέλη της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, τα μέλη του Ανώτατου Ναυτικού Συμβουλίου, καθώς και λοιποί προσκεκλημένοι.
        Το νέο ΒΒ, ελληνικής σχεδίασης και κατασκευής, έχει χωρητικότητα μεταφοράς 150 ατόμων, διαθέτει δύο κυρίες μηχανές και σύγχρονο ναυτιλιακό εξοπλισμό.
        Βασική αποστολή του πλοίου είναι η μεταφορά του προσωπικού του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στα πλοία και υπηρεσίες του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας, αναβαθμίζοντας τον τρόπο μετάβασής του στην εργασία, με ασφάλεια και ταχύτητα.
 Αντιπλοίαρχος Σπυρίδων Πολλάτος ΠΝ*Εκπρόσωπος Τύπου ΓΕΝ
ΠΗΓΗ και φωτο.*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αντιγονίς,όνομα που ξεφεύγει από τα συνηθισμένα,ήταν μιά από τις φυλές των Αρχαίων Αθηνών.
Ευτυχώς που το ΠΝ με τις ονοματοδοσίες που κάνει αλλά δεν ξέρω μέχρι πότε, μας θυμίζει την ιστορία μας αλλά κ επιμένει στην καθαρεύουσα.

----------


## Joyrider

Από το Γενικό Επιτελείο Ναυτικού ανακοινώνεται ότι τη *Δευτέρα 16 Οκτωβρίου 2017* πραγματοποιήθηκε  η τελετή ονοματοδοσίας και ένταξης στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό του νεότευκτου  Βοηθητικού Πλοίου Βάσεως (ΒΒ) «ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΣ», στις εγκαταστάσεις του  Ναυπηγείου «ΣΠΑΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ», στο Πέραμα, το τρίτο επί συνόλου τεσσάρων ομοίου τύπου πλοίων.        Ανάδοχοι του πλοίου ήταν  οι μαθήτριες σημαιοφόροι των δύο Γενικών Λυκείων Περάματος, Μαρία  Χρίστη του 1ου Γενικού Λυκείου και Θεοδώρα Κρεμμύδα του 2ου Γενικού  Λυκείου, Δήμου Περάματος.

        Στην τελετή παρέστησαν ο Αρχηγός ΓΕΝ Αντιναύαρχος  Νικόλαος Τσούνης ΠΝ, μέλη της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, μέλη του Ανώτατου  Ναυτικού Συμβουλίου, οι οικογένειες των αναδόχων, οι Διευθυντές 1ου και   2ου Γενικού Λυκείου Περάματος, καθώς και λοιποί προσκεκλημένοι.
        Το νέο ΒΒ, ελληνικής  σχεδίασης και κατασκευής, έχει χωρητικότητα μεταφοράς 150 ατόμων,  διαθέτει δύο κυρίες μηχανές και σύγχρονο ναυτιλιακό εξοπλισμό.
        Βασική αποστολή του  πλοίου είναι η μεταφορά του προσωπικού του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στα πλοία  και υπηρεσίες του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας, αναβαθμίζοντας τον τρόπο μετάβασής του στην εργασία, με ασφάλεια και ταχύτητα.

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/enimer...dimitrias.html


Καλοτάξιδο !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δημητριάς, ένα από τα ιερά πλοία των Αρχαίων Αθηνών.
Πάλι καλά που φτιάχνουμε τα ΒΒ εδώ.Γιατί από τα υπόλοιπα βοηθητικά περιμένουμε κανένα ξεζουμισμένο από τους συμμάχους μας. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε όπως το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου μερικές μέρες πριν στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου που ήταν. 

Β-Β-ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΣ-01-04-10-2017.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Παρουσία ΑΝΥΕΘΑ Δημήτρη Βίτσα στην τελετή ονοματοδοσίας και ένταξης νέου Βοηθητικού Πλοίου Βάσεως ''ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΪΣ''*Φεβ 13, 2018


μέγεθος γραμματοσειράς   Εκτύπωση E-mail Έκθεση εικόνων


    Ο Αναπληρωτής Υπουργός Εθνικής ¶μυνας *Δημήτρης Βίτσας,* παρέστη σήμερα Τρίτη 13 Φεβρουαρίου 2018, στην τελετή ονοματοδοσίας και ένταξης στο Πολεμικό Ναυτικό του νεότευκτου Βοηθητικού Πλοίου Βάσεως (ΒΒ) «ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΪΣ», στις εγκαταστάσεις των ναυπηγείων «ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ Α.Ε.» στο Πέραμα, το τέταρτο επί συνόλου τεσσάρων ομοίου τύπου πλοίων.
    Στην τελετή παρέστησαν επίσης ο Αρχηγός ΓΕΝ Αντιναύαρχος *Νικόλαος Τσούνης* ΠΝ, εκπρόσωποι της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης, τα μέλη του Ανώτατου Ναυτικού Συμβουλίου, καθώς και άλλοι προσκεκλημένοι.
Το νέο ΒΒ, ελληνικής σχεδίασης και κατασκευής, έχει χωρητικότητα μεταφοράς 150 ατόμων, διαθέτει δύο κυρίες μηχανές και σύγχρονο ναυτιλιακό εξοπλισμό.
    Βασική αποστολή του πλοίου είναι η μεταφορά του προσωπικού του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού στα πλοία και υπηρεσίες του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας, αναβαθμίζοντας τον τρόπο μετάβασής του στην εργασία, με ασφάλεια και ταχύτητα.

Διαβάστε την Ανακοίνωση *εδω.*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΠΑΝΔΡΟΣΟΣ - Α420_, διερχόμενο χθες των στενών Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0129.jpg__IMG_0136.jpg
_30/06/2018_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι έγινε με την "ευκαιρία" ;;  Έχει να εμφανιστεί στη θέση της στου Τζελέπη από τα μέσα Ιουλίου.
Λέτε η κρίση να έφαγε κάτι που ιστορικά ανάγεται τουλάχιστον στις αρχές του περασμένου αιώνα!

----------


## Joyrider

Είναι δεμένα και τα δύο κοντά στα συνεργεία του ΝΣ, φαίνονται από το φέρρυ αν περάσεις Πέραμα-Παλούκια. Ισως κάνουν ακινησία λόγω και των αδειών του Αυγούστου να έχει μειωμένη κίνηση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=Joyrider;605315]Είναι δεμένα και τα δύο κοντά στα συνεργεία του ΝΣ, φαίνονται από το φέρρυ αν περάσεις Πέραμα-Παλούκια. Ισως κάνουν ακινησία λόγω και των αδειών του Αυγούστου να έχει μειωμένη κίνηση.[/QUOTE
Ούτως ή άλλως τα τελευταία χρόνια ένα έκανε το δρομολόγιο.Κάποτε μου είπανε-δεν το είδα- ότι βάλανε ένα από τα καινούργια ΒΒ που χτίστηκαν στου Σπανόπουλου.Έχει κάποια λογική ο περιορισμός/κατάργηση διότι πολλοί πάνε με το  αμάξι τους ή με υπηρεσιακό κ μετά με τις παντόφλες ή τα ΒΒ  Ο λόγος ύπαρξης της "ευκαιρίας" ίσως από τον 19ο αιώνα είναι ακριβώς γιατί δεν υπήρχε άλλος τρόπος μεταφοράς του προσωπικού.
Προσωπικά πρόλαβα τα 2 Αlgerine που έκαναν χρέη ευκαιρίας κ μου φαίνεται κάπως να καταργηθεί στις μέρες μας.
Θέλω να ελπίζω ότι είναι προσωρινό.

----------


## Joyrider

Τα τιμούσα δεόντως όταν ήμουν ναυτάρας, με έβγαζαν σχεδόν δίπλα στο λεωφορείο Πειραιάς-Άγιοι Ανάργυροι. Αυτό που θυμάμαι έντονα ήταν ένα πρωινό που είδα τον κυβερνήτη έναν γέροντα με διακριτικά ειδικότητας Αρμενιστή και γαλόνια Αντιπλοιάρχου να καπνίζει αρειμανίως ανάμεσά μας και να μοστράρει τα γαλόνια. Αργότερα όπως έμαθα αυτά τα ΠΜΠ είχαν κυβερνήτες αξιωματικούς προερχόμενους από υπαξιωματικούς και στα τελειώματα λίγο πριν αποστρατευτούν τους έκαναν κυβερνήτες στον Πανδρόσο και στην Πανδόρα...αλλά μιλάμε για γεροντάρες και για το 1990 δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σήμερα  :Sneakiness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα τιμούσα δεόντως όταν ήμουν ναυτάρας, με έβγαζαν σχεδόν δίπλα στο λεωφορείο Πειραιάς-Άγιοι Ανάργυροι. Αυτό που θυμάμαι έντονα ήταν ένα πρωινό που είδα τον κυβερνήτη έναν γέροντα με διακριτικά ειδικότητας Αρμενιστή και γαλόνια Αντιπλοιάρχου να καπνίζει αρειμανίως ανάμεσά μας και να μοστράρει τα γαλόνια. Αργότερα όπως έμαθα αυτά τα ΠΜΠ είχαν κυβερνήτες αξιωματικούς προερχόμενους από υπαξιωματικούς και στα τελειώματα λίγο πριν αποστρατευτούν τους έκαναν κυβερνήτες στον Πανδρόσο και στην Πανδόρα...αλλά μιλάμε για γεροντάρες και για το 1990 δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται σήμερα


Mε πληροφόρησαν ότι σταμάτησε λόγω αδειών  ( είχες δίκιο ) μέχρι 27/8. Αυτό το διάστημα,περίπου 40τμέρες,ταιριάζει κ γιά ΠEAK κ ίσως το άλλο να μην είναι διαθέσιμο.Πάντως αυτό γίνεται πρώτη φορά κ είναι ενδεικτικό της κατάστασης.
Δεν πιστεύω να έχουν τώρα αντιπλοίαρχο.Γενικά αυτά τα βοηθητικά αν δεν έχουν κυβερνήτη ΣΕΑ,έχουν αυτούς που λέγαμε ΠΥ  (πληρωμάτων-υπηρεσιών),τώρα τους λένε Ε  (  ειδικοτήτων ). Λες γεροντάρες. Κ όμως στα μάτια μας έτσι φαίνονταν άνθρωποι 50-55 ετών αφού εμείς ήμασταν 20-25 ανάλογα ο καθένας αν είχε ή όχι αναβολή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

'Ηδη το καραβάκι έχει ξεκινήσει το δρομολόγιο αλλά δυστυχώς μεσ'στη σκουριά...

----------


## leo85

Έχει ακριβύνει το φεω χρώμα, :Concern:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει ακριβύνει το φεω χρώμα,


Φαιό παρακαλώ :Friendly Wink: .
Δυστυχώς λόγω της κρίσης τα πολεμικά μας είναι μεσ'στη σκουριά κ τη μαυρίλα :Disgust: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα βρίσκεται τραβηγμένο έξω ένα από τα τέσσερα Βοηθητικά Πλοία Βάσεως, "ΑΜΜΩΝΙΑΣ" - "ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΙΣ" - "ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΑΣ" - ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΙΣ" του Π.Ν. αλλά χωρίς να διακρίνεται ποιό από τα τέσσερα είναι.

IMG_0180.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ο όρος ευκαιρία για να περιγράφει τα πλοία που μεταφέρουν προσωπικό έχει την καταγωγή του στην Επανάσταση του 1821 όπως βλέπουμε στο παρακάτω απόσπασμα από το βιβλίο του πλωτάρχου (ο) Λαζαρόπουλου "Το Πολεμικόν Ναυτικόν της Ελλάδος από Ανεξαρτησίας μέχρι Βασιλείας Όθωνος". Στο απόσπασμα βλέπουμε ότι το 1826 χρησιμοποιεί τον όρο μια επιτροπή από Χιώτες που ενημερώνει την δημογεροντία ότι θα πάει στο νησί ευκαιρία με στρατό.
to_polemikon_naftikon_tis_ellados_apo_aneksartisias_mexri_othonos[1].jpgΠηγή

Βλέπουμε ότι από τότε (το 1936) ο συγγραφέας διαμαρτύρεται για την χρησιμοποίηση νέων όρων στη θέση των παλιών, και μάλιστα βάζει την αρχή των αλλαγών στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1920.
 Δεν ξέρω αν και σήμερα λένε τα πλοία αυτά ευκαιρίες αλλά αν ισχύει επικράτησε ένας ανεπίσημος όρος για πάνω από 200 χρόνια.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φυσικά κ τα λένε ευκαιρία,όπως λένε "Κίσσα" αυτό που κάνει Πέραμα-ΝΣ χωρίς να υπάρχει ομώνυμο πλοίο.Αυτό ίσως ανάγεται στην ατμοημιολία ΚΙΣΣΑ.Πάντως δεν ήξερα ότι ευκαιρία πάει τόσο παλιά.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> λένε "Κίσσα" αυτό που κάνει Πέραμα-ΝΣ χωρίς να υπάρχει ομώνυμο πλοίο.Αυτό ίσως ανάγεται στην ατμοημιολία ΚΙΣΣΑ.


Σύμφωνα με το βιβλίο "Τα Πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού 1826-2017" του Ηλάι Νταλούμη πρέχεται από το Μεταπολεμικό Κίσσα ΒΒ10 για την οποία είδαμε πιο πριν



> Εάν μου επιτρέπεται,ν ανοίξουμε μία σελίδα,για τούς αφανείς ήρωες/σκάφη του Π.Ν.,που εχουν την δική τους ξεχωριστή ιστορία.
>   Για αρχή,μία φωτό της "ΚΙΣΣΑΣ" του 1946.Οι παλαιότεροι υπηρετήσαντες στο ΠΝ,θα την θυμούνται με νοσταλγία.Οι χειρισμοί απο γέφυρα στο μηχανοστάσιο,γινόταν με σφυρίγματα,απο κλάξον αυτοκινήτου 
> (Ενα μακρύ σφύριγμα..κράτει    2μακρά πρόσω    3μακρά ανάποδα   πολλαπλά,την κάτσαμε την βάρκα)
> Μηχανικός ενας εξ Αιγύπτου Ελληνας-μαυριδερός (της μαύρης απελπισίας)ο οποιος μόλις φθάναμε στον μώλο του Ναυστάθμου-!966-,αφού εσβηνε την μηχανή αναλάμβανε το έργο να ξυπνήσει τον κόσμο που βράδυ Κυριακής επιστρέφαμε απο εξόδου.
> 
>   Σιγά σιγα θα ανεβάζω φωτογραφίες απο τα πλοία που εκαναν μεταφορά προσωπικού.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33865


ήταν πλοίο που είχαν επιτάξει οι Ιταλοί και το 1943 το κατέλαβαν οι Γερμανοί και το εγκετέλειψαν φεύγοτνας στο ναυσταθμο. Κατά μία εκδοχή ήταν το ρυμουλκό Nino Chiesa.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Θυμάμαι όταν υπηρετούσα,είχα δει σε αναρτημένο πίνακα δρομολογίων να γράφει "...της Κίσσης αποπλεούσης..." :Surprise:  κ απορούσα "Μα τι λέει,κάνει το ναρκαλιευτικό δρομολόγια;;;" :05.18 Flustered: . Mετά κατάλαβα.
Δλδ αυτό που ήταν λέξη της αργκό του ΠΝ,είχε περάσει  κ σε έγγραφα.

----------


## Ellinis

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι ο εκλιπών Λεονάρδος αναφεροταν στην "Κίσσα" του 1946, δηλαδή στο πλοιάριο που έκανε το πέρασμα τότε και όχι στο πλοίο ΚΙΣΣΑ. Το ΚΙΣΣΑ (ΒΒ 10) το αναφέρει ο Παιζης ως πρωην ιταλικό επιβατηγό κλπ. Την πιθανότατα να ήταν το πρωην Nino Chiesa την είχαμε αναφέρει στο άρθρο περί λειων πολέμου και χρειάζεται περαιτέρω τεκμηρίωση. Το Nino Chiesa ήταν ενα ρυμουλκό 91 GRT οπότε δεν ταιριάζει με το εικονιζόμενο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μα ακριβώς από τα στοιχεία αυτά προκύπτει ότι το εικονιζόμενο του 1946 είναι η Κίσσα ΒΒ10.

Ο Ηλίας Νταλούμης στο Βιβλίο "Τα Πλοία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού 1826-2017" αναφέρει ότι το μόνο στοιχείο που βρήκε σε έγγραφο για την Κίσσα ΒΒ10 ήταν σε έγγραφο του Οκτωβρίου του 1956 στα βοηθητικά πλοία του Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνας, επίσης αναφέρει ότι υπάρχουν αναφορές (δεν λέει που αλλά μάλλον τον Παΐζη εννοεί) ότι παροπλίστηκε το 1956 και συμπεραίνει ότι παροπλίστηκε μετα τον Οκτώβριο του 1956. Επίσης αναφέρει ότι ήταν πρώην ιταλικό επιβατικό και την εικασία που σημειώνει ότι είναι ατεκμηρίωτη ότι ήταν το πρώην Nino Chiesa.

Οπότε το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο έχει πολλές πιθανότητες να είναι η Κίσσα ΒΒ10. Από το 1946 είναι πολύ πιθανό να χρησιμοποιείται μέχρι το 1956 αν σκεφτούμε την κατάσταση μεταπολεμικά. Επίσης από τη φωτογραφία φαίνεται ότι έχει προστεθεί υπερκατασκευή σε παλαιότερο σκαρί και αν έγινε αυτό θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει σε κάποιο σκαρί που παράτησαν οι Γερμανοί φεύγοντας. Επίσης το μέγεθος του εικονιζόμενου πλοίου (αν το συγκρίνουμε με τους ναύτες που επιβαίνουν είναι συμβατό με ρυμουλκό 90 grt (ενδεικτικά τέτοιου μεγέθους ρυμουλκό είδαμε *εδώ*), όποτε δικαιολογεί την εικασία για κάποια σχέση με προπολεμικό ρυμουλκό που οδήγησε στη συσχέτιση με το Nino Chiesa

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Παναγιώτη συμφωνώ οτι με βάση της χρονολογίες η εικονιζόμενη "Κίσσα" του 1946 θα πρέπει να ταυτίζεται με το ΚΙΣΣΑ (ΒΒ-10) που υπηρέτησε το 194?-1956. Εμένα πάντως το εικονιζόμενο μου φαίνεται για μικρότερο από σκάφος 90 κοχ... Μου κάνει περισσότερο σε ξύλινο σκαρί που του φόρεσαν ένα κουβούκλιο για να προστατεύονται οι μεταφερόμενοι από τα στοιχεία της φύσης. Προσωπικά δεν θα το έκανα πάνω από 20 κοχ, αλλά καμιά φορά οι φωτογραφίες ξεγελούν. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βρει μέχρι σήμερα τις διαστάσεις του Nino Chiesa για να κάναμε κάποιες συγκίσεις.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΒΒ 38_ (Βοηθητικό Βάσεως) σε δρομολόγιο του την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή από τον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0031.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 26/04/2019_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το _ΒΒ 38_ (Βοηθητικό Βάσεως) σε δρομολόγιο του την Μεγάλη Παρασκευή από τον ναύσταθμο Σαλαμίνας.
> 
> IMG_0031.jpg
> _Σαλαμίνα - 26/04/2019_


Kατασκευή Ναύσταθμος Σαλαμίνας 1989-22χ5,6χ1,5μ.- 1 μηχανή MWM  9 κ.-180 επιβάτες.
Ενώ η αποστολή των ΠΜΠ κ των ΒΒ είναι η ίδια,η διαφορά έγκειται στο ότι τα πρώτα είναι μεγαλύτερα κ εκτελούν συγκοινωνία κυρίως εκτός Ναυστάθμου,με τα δεύτερα να εκτελούν εντός Ναυστάθμου δλδ Σαλαμίνα-Νέο Πέραμα κ με πλοία που είναι στην τσαμαδούρα.Αντίστοιχα ΒΒ υπάρχει/ουν κ στον Ναύσταθμο Κρήτης,

----------

